# Light weight stuff



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

I'm guessing pine but idk much about domestics


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

No, I don't think that's pine. When you say "light" just what do you mean? Can you be specific?

Do you know for sure it's a domestic? That is, do you know that it's native to the US or do you just mean that it came from a tree that happens to be growing in the US?


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

light weight like it's very soft and low density doesn't really weigh much. It fuzzes up on end grain when cut and I can almost cut in with my nail.


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

Just got an email from one of my guitar guru gals it's called korina it's used for it's tonal quality it's compared to mahogany but at a higher end


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Just got an email from one of my guitar guru gals it's called korina it's used for it's tonal quality it's compared to mahogany but at a higher end


 
That's odd. "Korina" is, as far as I know, only used to refer to Terminalia superba which is much more commonly called limba and that doesn't look like any limba I've ever seen. On the other hand, limba IS a pretty light wood. Compare your wood to the limba on my site and see what you think. If you can clean up the end grain, that should help. Your face and side grain pics are pretty good but the end hasn't been cleaned up enough to tell much.


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

phinds said:


> That's odd. "Korina" is, as far as I know, only used to refer to Terminalia superba which is much more commonly called limba and that doesn't look like any limba I've ever seen. On the other hand, limba IS a pretty light wood. Compare your wood to the limba on my site and see what you think. If you can clean up the end grain, that should help. Your face and side grain pics are pretty good but the end hasn't been cleaned up enough to tell much.





I'll try and get better pics but it came from the place she works at so I trust her haha I'll try and get a picture up tomorrow


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2014)

I think korina would be an exotic wood because it mainly is from Africa.

Ray


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I think korina would be an exotic wood because it mainly is from Africa.
> 
> Ray



It could definitely be from Africa I said domestic because I thought pine


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

Limba is also known as a tone wood, so everything points to limba EXCEPT the way it looks 

LATER: well, it doesn't look like any limba I've ever seen and it definitely doesn't look like any of my many limba samples, and it doesn't look like 187 of the 188 limba pics on my site, BUT ... it does look a bit like that 188th pic, which is the last pic in the white limba section ... the closeup of a guitar back.


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

Just found this picture on a guitar site said it was korina also


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

I take it you didn't look at my site. That IS the picture I was referring to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (May 28, 2014)

Funny, from the pics and description, I would have said balsa.

Jacob


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

End grain with a little ca to show grain because it's ivory white without it


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

OK, I'll buy that as white limba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 28, 2014)

phinds said:


> OK, I'll buy that as white limba



Sweet that's the same as korina right


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> Funny, from the pics and description, I would have said balsa.
> 
> Jacob


 
Yeah, I see what you mean but no, limba is just a bit (but measurably) heavier than balsa. Also, the end grain shows strong demarcation between latewood and earlywood and balsa does not


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Sweet that's the same as korina right


 
See post #5


----------

